# Looking for a good raspberry ripe concentrate



## Zucas (16/6/16)

Hi Guys

I cant seem to find a great raspberry ripe , tried tfa but its so subtle and subdued , anyone have some ideas or ones they have tried that tastes like fresh raspberry ?


----------



## Viper_SA (16/6/16)

FA (Flavorart) raspberry is awesome IMO. Got that real nice zesty kick that real raspberries have for me. I disregarded HIC's notes and now mix it at 6% and I love it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zucas (16/6/16)

sounds fantastic , will get some


----------

